# WMA's Have Lost My Interest After 30 years



## RUTMAGIC (Aug 8, 2011)

I think I am done with WMA's. They are just getting overwhelmed with regulations, restrictions, and nusience hunters. I just don't enjoy it anymore. Chickasawhatchee was a great place to find a deer for my son or me, but now with road accesses being closed, fourwheelers restricted to roads that must be taged and registered its all just to much. I leave my spot to you. Good luck.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Rutmagic, I am thankful that four weelers are not allowed on WMA's and as far as gates being closed, that just means that if I walk further than most people are willing, I have the area to myself!


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Aug 9, 2011)

well if folks would have read regulations stating no vehicular access all those gates wouldnt have gotten put up id imagine...just my thoughts...chickasawhatchee is a great opportunity but has always had the lazy hunters that ride all the roads while others try to hunt...as far as im concerned the state is doin a fine job up there...well besides cutting the place for 5 years straight seems like they have thinned the whole place


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 9, 2011)

35 Whelen said:


> Sorry to hear that Rutmagic, I am thankful that four weelers are not allowed on WMA's and as far as gates being closed, that just means that if I walk further than most people are willing, I have the area to myself!



some people are not physically able to walk long distances like that.


----------



## bigfeet (Aug 9, 2011)

Agree wholeheartedly.At 58,coming off bi-lateral knee replacements,I can walk in no problem.But dragging one out with my young grandchildren along is almost immpossible.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Aug 9, 2011)

bigfeet said:


> Agree wholeheartedly.At 58,coming off bi-lateral knee replacements,I can walk in no problem.But dragging one out with my young grandchildren along is almost immpossible.



well the regulations state clearly that you can go beyond no vehicle access to retreive downed game.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 9, 2011)

35 Whelen said:


> Sorry to hear that Rutmagic, I am thankful that four weelers are not allowed on WMA's and as far as gates being closed, that just means that if I walk further than most people are willing, I have the area to myself!



WMAs might be a bit more crowded this year as lots of
guys are not joining clubs due to the economy and high
gas prices...WMAs are still a great value for the actual cost,
but reviewing Topo maps and Google Earth to find remote 
spots is going to be necessary to avoid the crowds...

I'm gonna be in for some long walks this fall........


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 9, 2011)

hortonhunter22 said:


> well the regulations state clearly that you can go beyond no vehicle access to retreive downed game.



Where did you read that?


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Aug 9, 2011)

well i  stand corrected as its all the regulations are rewrote to include all the tag and safety requirements where it used to say "unless to retrieve downed game."...i think its still posted as so at the kiosk at chickasawhatchee last time i was up there...i guess ill have to check into it...


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Aug 11, 2011)

I was told by a Ranger at no time during hunts can you go past the mark signs. So we invested in a deer dolly. But I don't really see the big deal on Adult/Child hunts why you can't use a ATV to retrieve your kills. Just the kills alone for no other purpose. Just saying,


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't know about Georgia, but in Alabama on WMA's you can drive in to retrieve down game in walk in areas.  I hunt at Barbour County WMA in AL.  They have been cutting a lot of timber in the past 5 years and replanting with pines.  It seems like the state is more concerned with growing pine trees for profit than providing a place for people to hunt deer.


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 14, 2011)

hortonhunter22 said:


> well the regulations state clearly that you can go beyond no vehicle access to retreive downed game.



Me,my brother and a good friend was hunting there and shot two bucks about 900 yds off the road and had a walk only trail that went right to them and the game warden told us that we were young enough and had enough engery and we couldn't drive down to get them.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Aug 14, 2011)

yea atvs cant leave the roads. but the some of the gates will be open now that turkey season is over. going over there this week end to scout it out hope to found  some hogs


----------



## REB 73 (Aug 16, 2011)

Makes you think twice before you pull the trigger?


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 16, 2011)

REB 73 said:


> Makes you think twice before you pull the trigger?



It don't seem to make me lol. I drug one 4 hrs one time downhill. Then on another wma. Took 3 of us almost 3 hours to cart one out. Best thing to do have some good able bodied friends with ya. If it was up to me.ALL gates beside the handicapped areas would stay closed for all deer hunts. They keep em closed for every other kind of hunting. Make it fair for everyone or shut em completely!


----------



## Etter2 (Aug 26, 2011)

Im with you.  Getting off the roads a long way is the ticket to being succesful on wma hunts.


----------



## deadend (Aug 26, 2011)

Prohibition of atv's is a great thing.  Too many yahoos abusing them as it is.  Hunting isn't a spectator sport.  It may require a little sweat.  Dragging deer is for those who cannot figure out how to use a knife and pack to ease the task.  You gots to be smarter than what you're working with.


----------



## imsdunn (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, gotta be careful on the WMA's and public land. I don't mind walking a ways to get away from the lazy hunters. I try to go with at least one or two buddies so we can help each other if needed.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 2, 2011)

bigfeet said:


> Agree wholeheartedly.At 58,coming off bi-lateral knee replacements,I can walk in no problem.But dragging one out with my young grandchildren along is almost immpossible.



This brings up an interesting thought(to me atleast).

What if you have a handicap? Isn't it discrimination against handicapped hunters to make PUBLIC lands foot travel only?


----------



## deadend (Nov 2, 2011)

jiminbogart said:


> This brings up an interesting thought(to me atleast).
> 
> What if you have a handicap? Isn't it discrimination against handicapped hunters to make PUBLIC lands foot travel only?



Some folks can't climb Denali either but it isn't the government's job to build a road to the top.


----------



## rugerfan (Nov 3, 2011)

In my opinion, hunting is not riding the 4 wheeler to the tree you are going to be sitting in. Sometimes hunting is work, I hear it all the time from friends, "I ain't huntin' there because it is to far of a walk" well I am sorry, Public Lands are essentially National Forest Lands, in many (if not all states) there is no vehicle access other than the road system that is there.  Once you let one retrieve game by vehicle, you would end up letting everyone.  Guess what, then people would be riding through the woods blazing trails to wherever. 

Friend of mine shot a 400 pound Bear in the Moshannon State forest in Pennsylvania. Took 5 of us ,8 hours to get it out of there.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 3, 2011)

deadend said:


> Some folks can't climb Denali either but it isn't the government's job to build a road to the top.



Is it the government's job to force me to make my business handicap accessible?

What is the difference if a road/trail is already there, but closed to four wheeler access?


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 3, 2011)

rugerfan said:


> In my opinion, hunting is not riding the 4 wheeler to the tree you are going to be sitting in.



So a hunter that is paralyzed from the waist down is not a hunter if he needs a 4 wheeler to access his hunting spot?

I hunted with a guy at a Wheelin' Sportsman hunt that did just that. He was a heck of a fine hunter.


----------



## rugerfan (Nov 3, 2011)

jiminbogart said:


> So a hunter that is paralyzed from the waist down is not a hunter if he needs a 4 wheeler to access his hunting spot?
> 
> I hunted with a guy at a Wheelin' Sportsman hunt that did just that. He was a heck of a fine hunter.



Please forgive my oversight to the handi-capped. I had no intention of saying that handi-capped people are not capable hunters. 

I was refering to those that can walk just fine, and just  choose not too.


----------



## deadend (Nov 3, 2011)

Horseback accessibility is provided on many public lands.  That should suffice if walking is not desired.  If  4 wheelers are allowed then why not cars and trucks?  Shouldn't the roads and trails also be paved by the govt. to prevent discrimination to those with non off road capable vehicles?  Should concessions be made for blind hunters?  How about availability of sound amplification devices for the hearing impaired that wanna hunt?  Should stand in marksman be provided for those hunters that cannot shoot straight?  After all, wouldn't their inability to shoot straight be considered a disability?  It would be discriminatory for them not to harvest animals due to their inbred inabilities.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Nov 3, 2011)

well chickasaw has handi cap areas that they can ride on but able bodied people cant. one is in the bull pen gate i think it is the 2nd road to the left at the dead end at the creek. but it would be nice to be able to use atv to get your kill out  we used to do it at chickasaw till people abused it


----------



## wdrentz (Dec 27, 2011)

Gamhunter35 used the key word:    till people abused it


----------

